
Tokaido 1.0 Released - necubi
https://github.com/tokaido/tokaidoapp/releases/tag/v1.0
======
ch4ch4
If anyone is wondering, this is Rails for OSX
([https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1397300529/railsapp](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1397300529/railsapp))

~~~
adrianpike
Two years ago when I backed it, getting Rails up and running was a beast on a
fresh OS X install. I just did it again last week, and there's been a ton of
progress since then, and it was easy, straightforward, and well-documented.

I worry that this is too little, too late.

------
Mithaldu
This is the least compelling release announcement i remember seeing.

At least tell us what it is.

~~~
reledi
Seriously. This project does such an incredible bad job at telling people what
it is. The repo name, description, and readme all completely fail at this.

You could have built the coolest thing in the world, but it's absolutely
worthless if you can't communicate what it is.

~~~
camus2
Funny how devs can spend hours on building something.But when it comes to
writing 3 lines of text to explain what a lib is for,everybody's busy.Dont get
me started on docs... I'm not going further to try to figure out what that
stuff is for. Good luck with whatever that thing is.

~~~
ef4
This whole comment thread is completely missing the context. Tokaido was
marketed so well that it raised $51,000 on Kickstarter and has been discussed
on HN many times, which is why it's not unreasonable to assume people around
here know what it means.

------
plasticbugs
I was able to get a Rails app up and running within 20 seconds of downloading
this binary. This is on my work laptop that doesn't even have Rails, homebrew,
rvm or RubyGems installed. Very cool.

I'm proud to have backed this on Kickstarter. Best $20 I ever spent. Thanks
Yehuda!

Edit: I should add that getting Rails up and running from zero is still quite
painful for beginners. I've seen it when helping others install Rails for the
first time.

~~~
davidcelis
Is this really still true? With utilities like ruby-install that also install
all of Ruby's OS X dependencies, and bundler, I didn't think it was still so
difficult to get Rails up and running.

------
sergiotapia
According to a user here, this is the result from the Kickstarter called
Rails.app!
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1397300529/railsapp](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1397300529/railsapp)

I'm not sure what this is though. I was under the impression it would be as
simple as installing Postgresql using Postgres.app. Which is literally
downloading an .app and copying it into your Application folder.
[http://postgresapp.com/](http://postgresapp.com/)

Want to try this out but don't want to bork my homebrew/rvm/gemset set up.
Does this support multiple ruby/rails versions?

~~~
nardi
Tokaido won't bork your setup. It's completely self-contained.

------
d4mi3n
This is exciting! It's been a couple years since the original Tokaido
announcement. A big challenge in getting the project completed was getting a
static version of ruby put together. Glad to see they sorted it out!

You can see a better breakdown all the progress they've made since 2012 by
looking at the last official update: [http://yehudakatz.com/2012/08/06/august-
tokaido-update/](http://yehudakatz.com/2012/08/06/august-tokaido-update/)

------
angryasian
Just curious as to what the problem this solves. Isn't getting rails as easy
as rbenv, installing bundler gem and rails ?

------
dchuk
As a Rails coder on a Mac who uses RVM for managing my apps, is there any
reason for me to switch to Tokaido? And if there is a compelling reason to,
what would happen if I ran this installer? Massive conflicts or is it all
sandboxed or something?

~~~
jzelinskie
I'm pretty sure this was meant for beginners to lower the barrier to entry for
getting started.

Slightly OT: I thought most people had switched from rvm to rbenv. What's the
current situation between these two?

~~~
halostatue
I've personally switched to chruby because I found rbenv too invasive, too.
chruby + ruby-install + ruby-build give me everything I could want. (No, I
don't use gemsets. No, I don't think they're a good idea, either.)

